# MetaGame Novel is now FREE!



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

My novel MetaGame is now FREE! That's right, no cost and no DRM associated. In fact, you can get the novel in a variety of formats for all kinds of devices besides the Kindle. Send it to all your friends!

Get it here while it lasts: http://samlandstrom.com/metagame.aspx

In addition, MetaGame has been recently re-edited. Some new content added and some semi-lame stuff pulled. BTW, the version in the store was updated too and that one is only a penny, so if you'd rather use whispernet, go here: http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002L4EXB0.

I'd give it away, but Amazon won't let it go for free. Only traditional publishers can swing that deal. ):

Let me know if you run into issues with these formats.

Sam


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> In fact, you can get the novel in a variety of formats for all kinds of devices besides the Kindle.


*BLASPHEMY!!!*

Just kidding! 

I just purchased the penny-copy on Amazon... sounds great!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

LOL, thanks 911Jason!

Besides my general love of blasphemy, I'm offering the books in the other formats so readers can forward the book onto friends that don't have Kindles. I know, I know, who doesn't have a kindle? Or at least an IPhone... sheesh. (;

BTW, someone confirmed that the .mobi version (http://samlandstrom.com/metagame.aspx) works on the Kindle.

Also, MetaGame is currently at #134 on Amazon's best sellers list. It would be awesome for an indie author to get into the top 100 even if for only a little while. So if you don't mind spending a penny, please do so. (http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002L4EXB0). Even people who have already purchased it can seamlessly get this version because it's through mobipocket. This version is probably a little different (3%) than your old one so why not get it?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

At #106! Soooo close! You can get your own for a penny here: http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame/dp/B002L4EXB0

You might say "But Sam, I don't like sci-fi." That's ok, buy one for your horse or dog. Buying books for animals isn't done nearly enough. Could become the next big thing.

Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

DING, DING, DING, DING!
#79
WHOOT! 
#79
Quick, see it here before I fall off the list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/ref=pd_ts_pg_4?ie=UTF8&pg=4

Also, MetaGame is #12 for Science Fiction & Fantasy overall. That means not only is an indie title doing well in Kindle, it's doing well against PAPER BOOKS. Go Kindle!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/16272/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_2_3_last

Thanks to you all! You made it happen.

Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

#48 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If I wasn't on the bus I think I'd soil myself.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/ref=pd_ts_pg_2?ie=UTF8&pg=2


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Whooo hooo! Its #37 now, and I bought it AGAIN!! AND you were true to your word and included me in the Acknowledgements at the END. How awesome to be so high in the ratings. Congrats!!!! As for me-- I am over the moon for being mentioned in the book. THANK You so much! I am going to be shoving my kindle in everyone's face at work tomorrow so they see it, too.  My DH thinks it is cool and just called me a Kindle Goddess. I wish the best for your book and having more readers certainly is a good thing.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just bought it. Been meaning to check it out, and for 1 cent, how could I resist?  Not sure when I'll get around to reading it, but I'll definitely add it to my pile.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

JeanThree, I'm glad you're happy. You deserve it!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That's awesome that you were able to climb the rankings thanks, in part I assume, to the KindleBoards...

By the way, I REALLY like your cover art. It's much more professional, and attractive, then most of the indie-covers I've seen.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Hey there!

I read your book about 2 months ago. I'm not a huge sci-fi fan at all but I really did enjoy "MetaGame."  

I also have to agree with Jason about the cover art. 

Congrats and I hope you continue to climb the rankings.


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I've listed it as a FreeRead over at my site. Since that also goes out on my Twitter and Facebook feeds, I hope it helps to bring you a lot of new readers. Best of luck to you!

Best,
Jay Hartman
UntreedReads.com
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

CS said:


> I just bought it. Been meaning to check it out, and for 1 cent, how could I resist?  Not sure when I'll get around to reading it, but I'll definitely add it to my pile.


Thanks for picking it up CS. I hope you like it.

Sam
http://samlandstrom.com


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

911jason said:


> That's awesome that you were able to climb the rankings thanks, in part I assume, to the KindleBoards...
> 
> By the way, I REALLY like your cover art. It's much more professional, and attractive, then most of the indie-covers I've seen.


Thanks! My niece designed the cover art. How cool is she? 

Users of this forum, like yourself, have DEFINITELY helped MetaGame climb the rankings. Thank you!

MetaGame is now at #20. No small thing for a debut indie novel.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

In for a penny!  Thanks for a great deal!
Good luck with the rankings, keep on climbing!

Theresa


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

#13 in Kindle Store (Overall)

#2 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction 
#7 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction 
#3 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction 

Just sayin'


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Really?!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I read your book about 2 months ago. I'm not a huge sci-fi fan at all but I really did enjoy "MetaGame."
> 
> ...


#12. Yes!

I seem to be stalled for the moment and Glenn Beck's new book is coming up after me. Could be trouble.

I've been pleasantly surprised by how much positive feedback I've been getting from readers who don't readily identify with sci-fi. As I wrote it, I imagined Neal Stephenson fans (author of Snow Crash) loving it and others being more luke-warm. Not so. Thanks!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Jay Hartman said:


> Thanks for posting this! I've listed it as a FreeRead over at my site. Since that also goes out on my Twitter and Facebook feeds, I hope it helps to bring you a lot of new readers. Best of luck to you!
> 
> Best,
> Jay Hartman
> ...


That's awesome, thank you! That's the sort of thing that can make a book "go viral". 

BTW, MetaGame is now at #14. This is down two slots from yesterday, but I'm actually very happy with this performance. Considering that the initial flurry of forum-related purchases have probably died down by now, I conclude MetaGame is currently getting BIG sales just from being on the best seller's front page. You might think this is obvious and I too expected that getting on the front page would spur sales, but I didn't think that being on the front page would pretty much completely keep me on the front page! Now that would be a nice virtuous cycle to stay in for a week or two! (


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Picked it up just now..... thanks!!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I see it at #13 right now -- I think it might have been #14 when I bought it a little while ago for a penny -- I wonder if I pushed it up a slot?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

So, uh.... how's it feel to outsell James Patterson?


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> In for a penny! Thanks for a great deal!
> Good luck with the rankings, keep on climbing!
> 
> Theresa


Thanks Mom of 4! I'm a father of 2 so you've doubled my reproduction rate so far. Sounds like a handfull. Incidentally, I'm dressing up as Darth Maul tonight for my son's birthday party tonight.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam Landstrom said:


> Thanks Mom of 4! I'm a father of 2 so you've doubled my reproduction rate so far. Sounds like a handfull. Incidentally, I'm dressing up as Darth Maul tonight for my son's birthday party tonight.


We had Anakin and Darth Vader for Halloween last year, Vader and a clone trooper the year before! What a great dad to dress up! Red/Black make up and all I assume?


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Picked it up just now..... thanks!!


Thanks for the support PraiseGod13!
[[ASIN:B002L4EXB0 MetaGame 1 cent]]


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Sam, you came up second on a list of 100 independent authors that showed up on my Google Kindle alert today...

http://ireaderreview.com/2009/09/23/kindle-store-independent-authors/

I just came across a thread here on KB talking about that list...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13936.0.html


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

911jason said:


> Sam, you came up second on a list of 100 independent authors that showed up on my Google Kindle alert today...
> 
> http://ireaderreview.com/2009/09/23/kindle-store-independent-authors/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pointers. Yeah, compiling that list must be a ton of work. I left a comment on the page thanking the author of the post.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> I see it at #13 right now -- I think it might have been #14 when I bought it a little while ago for a penny -- I wonder if I pushed it up a slot?


Probably. 

Thanks!

Holding steady at #16 on day 4. 
MetaGame for 1 cent


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You should use the STRIKEOUT option in your sig to show your book is no longer 80 cents. For a little added flair, you could even use a pic to show the new sale price!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Yeah 911Jason, that'll get the message across! Let me try a quick, crude rendition:


*For One*


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

911jason said:


> So, uh.... how's it feel to outsell James Patterson?


I'm just glad to knock all the Twilight books down one notch.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> #13 in Kindle Store (Overall)
> 
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction
> #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction
> ...


Thanks for noticing Atomic Bookworm.

Got to #12 and then started to fall. After 6 days, it's now down to #34. Looks like I could use another injection of forum perusers looking for a 1 cent book.

Get your 1 cent book here: MetaGame for 1 cent


----------

